# Looking for music recommendations



## Keltena (Dec 28, 2011)

Because I always want to know more music, and because lately I've felt like my collection is getting too same-y, I'm looking for recommendations of music I don't know, including music outside what I usually like.

These are some of the kinds of music I'm looking for, including any examples of artists I like that play that kind of music. I'm really looking to try pretty much anything, though, so if it's something you think is great or think for any reason I'd like, suggest it.

- "Fun" music, pop music, dance music, etc.; I'm wary of most popular music but I'd love to hear about any good artists somewhere around the genre; I like Cyndi Lauper
- Lyrically, music focused on people and relatively true to life subjects, but preferably not romantic relationships; I love songs about types of people or issues and desires people face; there are a lot of artists who do this to various degrees, Matchbox Twenty and Barenaked Ladies being two examples off the top of my head
- Quirky stuff that doesn't sound like everything or anything else; obviously this is a pretty wide umbrella, but I basically enjoy creative, unique sounds?; Emilie Autumn and Regina Spektor are two artists I like this about
- Lyrics that tell stories; anything from fairytales to people's lives across the years to vignettes; "He Thinks He'll Keep Her" by Mary Chapin Carpenter and "In Perfect Harmony" by Within Temptation are good examples of songs like this that I like


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2011)

Frank Turner!


----------



## Minish (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi! I've always loved your music taste, may I suggest a few things like Teng and Spektor? :D There's Noe Venable, one of my favourite musicians! She's pretty obscure, with a kind of experimental, quirky, whimsical sound? And she has lyrics _almost_ as beautiful as Teng's, with a kind of Emilie Autumn-ish edge! Maybe try Juniper and Ambassador!

Also, I'm not sure if you've listened to her; Émilie Simon? She's French, and my favourites Chanson de Toile and Alicia are French-language, but if you're okay with that, her music (particularly her first two albums; her later ones are kind of Spektor-type quirky, whereas her first two are kind of more thematic and soft) is _gorgeous_, and there are translations around for her wonderful lyrics.

Hee, I can never resist recommending these two. <3 Florence + the Machine and Laura Marling might be your kind of thing, too!!


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you'd like Arcade Fire. They fit under all those categories. Start with their early music and if you like that, move forward.

Also, a fairly new band somewhere around that vein is The Joy Formidable. They only have one album right now, but they've already become one of my favorite bands. Try the song A Heavy Abacus first, though I'd recommend the whole album (_The Big Roar_).


----------



## Keltena (Dec 29, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Frank Turner!


Listening to him now, and I like him. His songs are nice, and I like what I've heard of the lyrics. Thanks!



Cirrus said:


> Hi! I've always loved your music taste, may I suggest a few things like Teng and Spektor? :D There's Noe Venable, one of my favourite musicians! She's pretty obscure, with a kind of experimental, quirky, whimsical sound? And she has lyrics _almost_ as beautiful as Teng's, with a kind of Emilie Autumn-ish edge! Maybe try Juniper and Ambassador!
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you've listened to her; Émilie Simon? She's French, and my favourites Chanson de Toile and Alicia are French-language, but if you're okay with that, her music (particularly her first two albums; her later ones are kind of Spektor-type quirky, whereas her first two are kind of more thematic and soft) is _gorgeous_, and there are translations around for her wonderful lyrics.
> 
> Hee, I can never resist recommending these two. <3 Florence + the Machine and Laura Marling might be your kind of thing, too!!


Judging from the songs you linked, at least, I really like Noe Venable! She has such interesting instrumentation, and her lyrics are pretty and thoughtful. c: Emilie Simon's music really is beautiful, although I haven't looked up any of the lyrics yet; I'll definitely look into her more though.

I think my family has a Florence and the Machine CD lying around somewhere, so I'll find that. Thanks for the suggestions~



Ryan the Terrible said:


> I think you'd like Arcade Fire. They fit under all those categories. Start with their early music and if you like that, move forward.
> 
> Also, a fairly new band somewhere around that vein is The Joy Formidable. They only have one album right now, but they've already become one of my favorite bands. Try the song A Heavy Abacus first, though I'd recommend the whole album (_The Big Roar_).


Checked out those songs, and I do like them! Their instrumentation is really interesting, and I'm planning on looking at their lyrics closer soon. I'll check out The Joy Formidable when I get a chance. Thanks. c:


----------



## Datura (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm guessing you've listened to Tori Amos, but how much have you delved into her discography? If you haven't given _Little Earthquakes_ a listen yet, it might be worth looking into; I consider it one of those albums everybody must listen to at least once. It seems to fit all of your criteria fairly well!

The rest of her stuff is also impressive (and diverse!) and I'm not just saying that because she's my favorite musician inspiration idol. Here are some tracks from her other albums that I adore:

"A Sorta Fairytale" (a love song, but it's good! promise!)
"Raspberry Swirl"
"Bliss"
"Sweet the Sting"
"Cooling"


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 31, 2011)

Right now, I'm mainly in to five artists, so I'll just rec them;

Sufjan Stevens - _Michigan_, _Illinois_, _The Age of Adz_.
Pink Floyd - _Atom Heart Mother_, _The Dark Side of the Moon_, _Wish You Were Here_, _Animals_, _The Wall_.
Arcade Fire - _Funeral_, _Neon Bible_, _The Suburbs_.
The Protomen - _The Protomen_, _Act II - The Father of Death_.
Rolo Tomassi - _Hysterics_, _Cosmology_.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 31, 2011)

A lot of Maroon 5's older work is good (about 2005 or 6?). It's similar to Matchbox Twenty somewhat.


----------



## Keltena (Jan 2, 2012)

Dātura;568936 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you've listened to Tori Amos, but how much have you delved into her discography? If you haven't given _Little Earthquakes_ a listen yet, it might be worth looking into; I consider it one of those albums everybody must listen to at least once. It seems to fit all of your criteria fairly well!
> 
> The rest of her stuff is also impressive (and diverse!) and I'm not just saying that because she's my favorite musician inspiration idol. Here are some tracks from her other albums that I adore:
> 
> ...


I've listened to Little Earthquakes in pretty great detail and love it. I'll check out the other songs you recommended; I know "Cooling" and "A Sorta Fairytale", but not the others. Thanks!



Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Right now, I'm mainly in to five artists, so I'll just rec them;
> 
> Sufjan Stevens - _Michigan_, _Illinois_, _The Age of Adz_.
> Pink Floyd - _Atom Heart Mother_, _The Dark Side of the Moon_, _Wish You Were Here_, _Animals_, _The Wall_.
> ...


Great, thanks. I've been listening to Arcade Fire, and I'll check out the others. c:



RespectTheBlade said:


> A lot of Maroon 5's older work is good (about 2005 or 6?). It's similar to Matchbox Twenty somewhat.


I do know a little of their music. I'll try looking into it more, since they seem pretty good. Suggestion appreciated~


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 2, 2012)

Third Eye Blind.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 2, 2012)

Also reccomending The Fray, The Script, and David Cook. All are really good, sort of have the likeness to coldplay/matchbox 20.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 2, 2012)

>Carrie Underwood. Specifically the song "Play On".
>Anything made by Journey.
>"It's my Life" by Bon Jovi.


I'm not too much into music, so these are the only recommendations I have. ^.^"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 2, 2012)

I know a couple of story series but first I must ask, are you okay with VOCALOID? And really, Hatsune Miku? (mothy doesn't pitch her that high, but sometimes cosMo does...)

Also, how much midi can you handle? mothy's works span from 2008 to an upcoming album, so you can tell that he's gained more money over the years. (Also, his early Len tuning is laughably bad.) If you can handle much before cringing, there are remixes of the first two songs of the Story of Evil.

But I'm probably scaring you off. Here's some samples (you shouldn't recognize any spoilers, so it's okay):

Master of the Court (The Evillious Chronicles: modern mothy)
Daughter of Evil velvet mix (The Evillious Chronicles/Seven Deadly Sins (Pride)/Story of Evil): old mothy)
Divsion->Destruction of Hatsune Miku (infinity series: cosMo)
Runaway Boy and Lost Girl (The Girl's Fantastic Cinema: cosMo)

If you like any of them, just ask me for a track list.


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

Undertale OST 
  - Spear of Justice
  - Battle Against a True Hero
  - Megalovania
  - Death by Glamor
  - Hopes and Dreams
  - Finale
Portal 1 & 2
  - Still Alive
  - Want You Gone
  - Robot FTW


----------

